# Skiff ClassicS Tournament Schedule 2017



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

What are the species? New symrna is a great place to fish backcountry. How much is the entry?


----------



## Skiff ClassicS (Dec 20, 2016)

Throughout the series we will fish for redfish, snook, trout and tarpon. All tournaments are 2 man teams per boat. Entry fee is $200/team with $100 of that going into payout pot.
We are currently working on our new website which will have all information on it.Thanks


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I thought 80 percent of entry went to payout ?


----------



## Skiff ClassicS (Dec 20, 2016)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I thought 80 percent of entry went to payout ?


80% of entry goes to payout!!!! The above mentioned is old information and is no longer correct. We changed it 80% payout!!!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome thanks I should be there


----------



## Skiff ClassicS (Dec 20, 2016)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Awesome thanks I should be there


Great...today ( Sunday) is the last day to register at www.SkiffClassicS.com


----------

